# How much carrot is safe?



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

I always have lots of baby carrots around since I use them for my rabbit, birds, rats and roaches and to my surprise Sterling really likes them however Dekker will only eat them if I dip them in ranch first, lol. I know that they are high in sugar and should be limited so how much is ok to give my dogs who are 5 and 6 pounds?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I would say no more than you would give regular treats. I know that some people feed their dogs beans to help lose weight as it makes them feel full. You don't want to be overfeeding carrots and making him eat less of his nutritious dog food.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i feed only as treats as well. my dex loves shredded carrots


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I give a piece of carrot about the length of my finger.


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks, I only give them as treats but I know with rabbits they should only get a 1" slice and my rats & birds can only have a small piece because of the sugar so would that not be a problem for dogs?


----------

